# صفات تفقدك صلاحيتك كزوجة



## KOKOMAN (17 مارس 2009)

خارج نطاق الخدمة  
صفات تفقدك صلاحيتك  كزوجة

محيط - أسماء أبوشال










سئل أحد الفلاسفة: كيف تختار امرأتك؟ فأجاب: لا أريدها  جميلة، فيطمع فيها غيري ، ولا قبيحة فتشمئز منها نفسي ، ولا طويلة فأرفع لها هامتي  ، ولا قصيرة فأطأطئ لها رأسي ، ولا سمينة فتسد علي منافذ النسيم ،ولا هزيلة فأحسبها  خيالي ، ولا بيضاء مثل الشمع ، ولا سوداء مثل الشبح ، ولا جاهلة فلا تفهمني ، ولا  متعلمة فتجادلني ، ولا غنية فتقول هذا مالي، ولا فقيرة فيشقى من بعدها ولدي .. لخص  هذا الفيلسوف المطالب التى يفضلها معظم الرجال أثناء اختيار الزوجة طبعا "اللقطة"  فهذه المواصفات مثالية من وجهة نظر كثيرون من خلالها يضمن آدم التكافؤ فهو لا يريد  زوجة تناطحه وتتسيد عليه وفى الوقت نفسه يريدها شريكة حياة مثالية من حيث الشكل  والمضمون.
 مش نافعة

وبالرغم من أن بعض الرجال يقتنعون بما قاله  الفيلسوف ، ويختارون الزوجة على هذا الأساس على "الفرازة" كما يقولون ، إلا أن  بعضهم يكتشف أن هذه المرأة لا تناسبهم ، ومن هنا تكثر المقولة التى تتردد على لسان  الأزواج " أنتِ لا تصلحين كزوجة" ، فما السر وراء ذلك ، وهل قيل لكِ من قبل أنك  "زوجة مش نافعة .. ومكنش ليكي جواز "، هل ندم زوجك على زواجه منكِ  
 







هناك مواقف متكررة تحدث مع بعض الزواج ، إذا وعت إليها بعض  الزوجات ستكون زوجة مثالية من الدرجة الأولي:

* عدم الاهتمام : فإذا دخل  الزوج البيت على الزوجة فعليها أن تهتم بوجوده ، وعليها أن تشعره بأنها كانت فى  انتظاره ومشتاقة إليه ، وتترك ما بيدها من طهي أو مشاهدة التليفزيون أو حديث فى  التليفون حتى ولو كانت تتحدث مع أمها لاستقباله ابتسامة تاركة "البوز والنكد"أما في  حالة استخدام هذه الأسلحة فلن أحد يلومه على أنك "لا تصلحين كزوجة"  .
* الطهي وشئون  المنزل : صحيح أن الأعمال المنزلية لا تحتل الصدارة فى الحياة الزوجية إلا أنها  عامل مهم وخاصة إذا كان زوجك يحب الطعام أو يحب أن يستشعر التنسيق والنظام  .
أو قد يكون ليس  باستطاعته مساعدتك لانشغاله أو امكانياته المادية لا تساعده لجلب خادمة تساعدك فى  الطهي وخلافه ، ولكن القاعدة الأساسية التى يشترك فيها كل الرجال هى الرغبة الملحة  فى تناول الطعام من يديكِ حتى وإن كان غير جيد بالدرجة الكافية ، لاشك أن محاولتك  إسعاده ستدفعك إلى تعلم كل الأصناف المفضلة له ، ومرة بعد مرة ستجدين نفسك أستاذة  فى عمل كل الأصناف ، ولا تنسي المقولة الشائعة التى تقول (أقرب طريق إلى قلب الرجل  .. معدته) بل لسانه الذي إن لم ينطق فسيقول لسان حاله "أنا إيه اللى خلاني أتجوز بس  .. كان يوم .."
*  الثرثرة وإفشاء الأسرار : من أسوأ الصفات التى تتصف بها الزوجة هى إطلاق العنان  للسانها والثرثرة بين الصديقات والأهل عن أي صغيرة وكبيرة بالحياة الزوجية ، هذا  النوع من النساء لا يستطعن مشاركة الرجل فى تحمل المسئولية  .
لذا تجنبي  الإفصاح بالأمور "التافهة" قبل الكبيرة لأقرب الناس إليكِ ، لأنك بهذه الفعلة  ترتكبين حماقة كبيرة ، وعن طريقها تفضحين زوجك وأخبارك ستكون مشاع فى العائلة  وخارجها ، تعلمي أن أسرارك لا تخرج لثالث حتى مع وجود الخلافات والمشاكل الزوجية  المعتادة، إذا لم تصلحي من هذا الطبع فتأكدي بأنك لا تصلحين  كزوجة.
 







* الغضب : إذا كنتِ عصبية وزوجك لم يقول لكِ الجملة المأثورة  بعد فتأكدى حتماً أنكِ ستسمعينها قريباً ، بسرعة صلحى من نفسك ولا داعي لافتعال  المشكلات بحجة أنك عصبية وضعى أعصابك داخل "ثلاجة" وخاصة إذا كنتِ ربة منزل لا  تواجهين الضغوط التى تتعرض لها المرأة العاملة ، بل حاولي أن تمتصي انفعال زوجك  بصوتك الهادئ وكلماتك الرقيقة ، وإن لم تستطيعيِ ذلك فاتركيه إلى أن يهدأ حتى لا  تفلت منك أي كلمة تثيره مجدداً.
* المظهر : اختبري مظهرك ، كيف تبدين خارج  منزلك مع صديقاتك أو فى عملك ، وبين مظهرك أمام زوجك ! إذا كان المظهر لا يختلف فلا  بأس بكِ ، ولكن احرصي على أن تكونى أفضل من ذلك وتحاولين إبراز أناقتك بصورة أفضل  أمام زوجك ، حتى لا يندم على زواجه منك أو يلجأ لامرأة اخرى يجد لديها ما ينقصك من  هندام أو نظافة .

حاسبي نفسك ، وحددي موقعك من هذه الصفات ، واعلمي أنك إن لم تمتلكي أي من  هذه الصفات فأعلمي أنك  لا تصلحين كزوجة.​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 مارس 2009)

*موضوع جميل جداا

تسلم ايديك كوكو

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## المجدلية (18 مارس 2009)

موضوع جميل جدااااااااا ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 مارس 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع جميل جداا
> 
> تسلم ايديك كوكو
> 
> وربنا يباركك​*



ميرررسى على مرووورك يا مايكل 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 مارس 2009)

naglaa_y قال:


> موضوع جميل جدااااااااا ربنا يباركك



ميرررسى على مرووورك يا نجلا 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (18 مارس 2009)

*موضوع مهم جدا ومفيد
مرسي يا كوكو علي النصايح الحلوة​*


----------



## kalimooo (18 مارس 2009)

جميل جداااا يا كوكو

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 مارس 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوع مهم جدا ومفيد
> مرسي يا كوكو علي النصايح الحلوة​*



ميرررسى على مرووورك يا رجعا ليسوع  ​ 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا كوكو
> 
> شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك



ميرررسى على مرووورك يا كليمو 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## magedwefky (18 مارس 2009)

موضوع هام جدا حيث تعتقد الزوجات خطا ان المسيحية لا تجعل زوجها يشتهي غيرها


----------



## خاطئ يحتاج يتوب (20 مارس 2009)

ميرسى على الموضوع الجامد ده


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 مارس 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا فندم  

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## وليم تل (20 مارس 2009)

شكرا كوكو 
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمت بود​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 مارس 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا وليم 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## nonaa (21 مارس 2009)

موضوع رائع يا مان
ولازم كلنا ناخد بالنا من النقط دى
تسلم ايدك بجد​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 مارس 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا نونا

 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (21 مارس 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدا يا كوكو​*


----------



## الملك العقرب (21 مارس 2009)

موضوع رائع بجد تسلم ايدك يا باشا و الف الف مبروك علي الاشراف


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 مارس 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا يا كوكو​*



ميرررسى على الخبر يا سويتى 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 مارس 2009)

الملك العقرب قال:


> موضوع رائع بجد تسلم ايدك يا باشا و الف الف مبروك علي الاشراف



ميرررسى على الخبر يا باشا 

الله يبارك فيك 

وعقبالك ان شاء الله 
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## النهيسى (22 مارس 2009)

_الله
موضوع متكامل ورااااائع
منتهى الشكر لكم
الرب يكون معاكم​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 مارس 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا النهيسى


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## happy angel (9 يونيو 2009)




----------



## amad_almalk (9 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جميل

شكرا يا كوكو

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 يونيو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>


 
ميررررسى على مروورك يا هابى

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 يونيو 2009)

amad_almalk قال:


> موضوع جميل​
> 
> 
> شكرا يا كوكو​
> ...


 
ميررررسى على مروورك يا عماد​ 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## ponponayah (9 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جميل جدااااا 
ميرسى يا كوكو 
يسوع يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 يونيو 2009)

ميررررسى على مروورك يا بونبونى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## كوك (10 يونيو 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا على الموضوع يا كوكو*_
_*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 يونيو 2009)

ميرررررسى على مروورك يا كوك

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## queen of heart (14 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جامد اوي كوكو 
وربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يوليو 2009)

ميرررررسى على مروورك يا فندم

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## aljundihf (15 يوليو 2009)

مرسيييييي على الموضوع عن جد انو هاي الاشياء يلي بيتمناها الرجل


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يوليو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا فندم  

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

